# Breeding Red Dragon HMPK



## HmongBettabreeder (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a red dragon Hmpk pair and i was wondering how can you tell when the female is ready to breed because, the red dragon female dont show any vertical bars? 

I been feeding her black worms for 1 to 2 weeks now and she is getting big.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

hrutan has a great thread to check out on breeding
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=527354


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a curious question, by analyzing your profile and username, are you located in the Sacramento area? You don't need to answer but I just thought it would be really cool to know there are other Betta keepers/breeders around me!

+1^


----------



## HmongBettabreeder (Mar 23, 2015)

Im actually from LA  I use to live in Sacramento couple years back


----------



## aaronpham (Feb 15, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Just a curious question, by analyzing your profile and username, are you located in the Sacramento area? You don't need to answer but I just thought it would be really cool to know there are other Betta keepers/breeders around me!
> 
> +1^


 You're in the sacramento area? I am too!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

aaronpham said:


> You're in the sacramento area? I am too!!


Oh, really? Haha, amazing! I may need to stop by your place when your koi spawn is ready to be sold! I'm actually in the Granite Bay Area. If you don't know where that is, its near Roseville.


----------



## HmongBettabreeder (Mar 23, 2015)

I use to play volleyball for Laguna Creek high school in Elk grove, i went to granite Bay for a tourney.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool, sorry for the off topic discussion!

Anyways, did you find a solution to your problem? If not other members and I are always here too help!


----------



## HmongBettabreeder (Mar 23, 2015)

I separated my pair, i left the male and female together for about 3 days but nothing happen.
My first time i breed Rd Pair, i left the male and female together for almost 4 days inside a 10 gallon tank and they breed but i didnt notice there was eggs behind the styrofoam. I was going to restart the pair again then i notice there was some eggs when i remove the styrofoam so the male ate all the eggs.

I recondition the pair for another week and tried to breed them nothing happen again.

I been feeding the female black worms for the pass 2 weeks and hopefully they will be ready to breed again but nothing happen again. I didnt let the female see the male for about 2 days and i put male and female together and the male build a bubble nest for 3 days and i release the female and left her with the male for 3 days nothing happen yet  

For my other pairs they breed soo fast when i put them together in a bowl or 10 gal. 

What may be the problem??


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Odd... You feed only black worms to condition your female? You should feed a variety of frozen or other live foods for your fish. I'm not sure what the problem is. More breeders will come along and give advice for sure though!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Individuals may show different habits. In fact, they might even show different behavior during each spawn. It's normal - you only have a difficult female.

Totally Isolate her for a few days. Flare her to another female . . . you want to make her aggressive and bulid up her self esteem. Then you can either keep her isolated until she shows flirt swimming behavior (wriggling in an "S" way all over her tank) or show/flare her to a flirting male. The former may take forever, the later sort of forces her to respond. . . . you can release the female if she shows breeding/courtship behavior. 
Once released, let them be until they spawn, which may take up to a week. Just make sure she isn't getting beaten to much.


----------

